# Black specks all throughout stool, what is this???



## Ihurt

Hi Everyone,

I have not been dx yet, my GI doc keeps saying he is sure I have IBS based on my symptoms. 

My biggest issue is pain. I have cramping and pain all the time which gets worse after I have a BM. Anyhow I have noticed that I have these black specks all throughout my stool. It looks like pepper( though I eat no pepper). I cannot attribute it to anything specific that I eat either. My diet is very bland as it is. 

I asked my GI nurse about it fearing maybe it was blood but she said that NO, if it were blood the entire stool would be black that it would not be specks. 

Does anyone esle on here experience this and if so any clue what it is?? The only thing I eat that I can think of is maybe the banana I eat daily. They have these tiny seeds in them, but I have been eating bananas for a long time and never noticed this before. 

Any ideas???


----------



## StarGirrrrl

It sounds like blood to me. My GI said he would only be worried if the entire stool was black- but I am intelligent enough to realise it is blood despite what i've been told.


----------



## nitty

I remember when I was weaning my kids and they used to eat a lot of mashed banana.  Their nappies would be filled with light/normal coloured stools that were flecked through with loads of tiny dark bits that looked like mini fibres.


----------



## Ihurt

Thanks for the replies,

Yeah, my GI nurse said blood in the stool would change the entire stool color to black. She said it would not cause tiny black specks. I have no clue though. I was thinking it could be the banana I eat everyday too as they do have those tiny seeds in them. I just never noticed it before, it seems alot more noticeable. Maybe I am not digesting my food well and that is what is causing the black specks?? I just dont know. I guess I could always ask for another stool kit to sent in a sample next time I see the doctor if this is still happening.Anyhow, thanks for the replies, just wanted to know if anyone else had this. It is so weird...


----------



## kiny

Are you taking iron?

Vegetables often turn almost black in stool, there's quite a number of things that don't digest at all. I always had the idea that most things we eat are digested, not true, many things are partially digested and come out in a different color than they were at first.

Mushrooms is a good example, they are rarely digested, even by people without crohn. Eating mushrooms is pretty pointless.


----------



## Ihurt

No, I do not take any extra iron supplements.  I eat green beans and carrots as far as vegis go. These are the only ones I can tolerate somewhat. I know I do NOT digest carrots well as they come out looking the same as they went in (orange). Not sure about the green beans. I guess it could be vegetable fibers causing the balck specks. It is just odd how they are all identical in shape and size( like pepper). It is odd.


----------



## Sailorluna

I get the black peppery looking dots too. Not sure what the cause is. I always assumed it was blood I guess. I have mentioned it to the doc but there was no response.


----------



## Ihurt

I too thought blood at first but then the GI nurse said no that blood does not show up as specks, it would be uniform throughout the stool in color. I am guessing if your GI did not seem to be concerned either, maybe it is not blood but just digested food or something otherwise I think or I would at least hope there would be more concern shown. Oh well, guess the only way to tell would be to have a sample sent out to a lab. Maybe next time I see him I will see if I can get that kit to send a sample to the lab.


----------



## StarGirrrrl

Let me tell you something from being undiagnosed for almost 7 years. Sometimes the Drs don't know **** and tell you a load of rubbish to get rid of you. I know full well I pass blood, yet if you listen to my GI who says 100% blood or nothing...

Your own GI is saying IBS and as such is not going to listen to anything which doesn't fit his theory I am sad to say, seen it so many many times.

There comes a time when you ignore the medical profession and instead listen to your own instincts and intelligence. If you feel it is blood then you are probably right.

I know full well I pass blood even if my GI sees fit to ignore it/ fob me off. Mine isn't peppery dots but either very dark red patches or a black tarry like substance which runs through the stool like a mineral seam in a rock.


----------



## Ihurt

I can totally see where you are coming from when it comes to doctors.  Believe me, I have been chronically ill for the last 9 years with a whole mess of health issues. I have seen some doctors that I could not believe were being allowed to even practice medicine. I usually do go with my gut instinct on things, especially where my health is concerned. I have realized that most of these diseases that are "autoimmune" doctors really do not know much about them unfortunately. I am certain there are people being misdiagnosed all the time. I am sure there are people out there being told they have IBS when it is something else. I also am certain there are people who were diagnosed with crohns who probably dont even have it. Crohns is just a name they slapped on a disease that effects the digestive tract. I saw a specialist who is certain all my issues are due to undiagnosed lyme disease. Lyme disease can cause severe issues and inflammation in the digestive tract as well. I am sure there are a few diseases out there that can inflamme the gut and intestines besides crohns. 

It does make it very frustrating for sure for the person going through it. I also have IC which is another awful disease. IC symptoms are severe pain in the bladder with or without ulcerations, frequnecy up to 60+ times a day for some, and urgency. They have NO clue what it is!! I suffered for over 3 years with debilitating bladder pain, was scoped and they took biopsies of my bladder and told I have IC. I tried every treatment  there was and nothing worked. I then got a big nasty UTI and was treated with antibitoics for over a month. Low and behold my bladder got better. I still have to be on the antibitoic low dose though otherwise I get the infection back. Yet, the uro docs swear that IC is NOT caused by a bacteria. I beg to differ!

Anyways, I just hate this whole rollercoaster with going to specialists and they really just do not know. It is tiresome. I have dealt with going back and fourth to soo many doctors for so many different health issues I have and in the end there is no answer for any of them. I am just told I am sick I have this and I have to take some med if I want relief that will likely cause side effects that are worse than what I am treating. It is like living in hell. The doctors only know how to give you a bandaid, that is it. It is depressing...


----------



## livingrain78

Did you ever find out what the black specks were? How big were they? I have this too, but it is almost like a powder (smaller than "grain" of pepper) when it sediments out.... bizarre and worrying


----------



## Ozboz

I have had this problem for a few years now got told it might be undigested foods also heard a theory that it could be your meds causing stuff to die in your gut and it comes out looking like pepper.

In regards to the blood it can be specs of blood as sometimes I wipe and theese black dots have a red hue to them on the paper and also I get really big scaby looking things in my stool so I reckon it could be blood I know mine is dry blood sometimes


----------



## rdx

Hello,
I read all the posts here and feel that I should tell you that the black specks are very likely to be parasite eggs. Medical doctors are very very undertrained in this and most people carry parasites. Most stool tests are false negative as the eggs are not always present at the time of the sample. People with Lyme and bowel problems almost always have a high load of parasites. Black specks could be hookworm eggs. I had them and I was lucky enough that my stool sample came back positive. It is important to treat yourself as most of us having bowel problems are carrying a high load of parasites and are suffering the ill effects. Low iron and anemia are a result of too many hookworms. We deworm our pets, but not ourselves. Everyone needs to be on an anti-parasite cleanse a few times a year. I also highly recommend gentle colonics. A good colonic provider can see larger eggs and worms passing. If you have lots of mucus coming out, that is a sign of parasite infestation.


----------



## Ihurt

Wow, that it interesting. I have not seen the black specs for awhile now, but I do get them from time to time. Not sure if it is an egg, I mean the specs I get are flat like a flake of pepper when I get them. I have thought about colonics, the only bad thing with that is that the process will deplete your gut of it's good flora which I do not want to do. I already have had to be on a low dose antibiotic  for some time and I also take very high doses of probitoics as well. I just dont want to wash away anymore of my gut flora..

Wow, so when you had the black flecs, did you have normal formed stools or dirarreha? What kind of antiparastic drug did your doctor put you on? Did you need a precsription and did you get A lot of side effects from the anti-parasitic?












rdx said:


> Hello,
> I read all the posts here and feel that I should tell you that the black specks are very likely to be parasite eggs. Medical doctors are very very undertrained in this and most people carry parasites. Most stool tests are false negative as the eggs are not always present at the time of the sample. People with Lyme and bowel problems almost always have a high load of parasites. Black specks could be hookworm eggs. I had them and I was lucky enough that my stool sample came back positive. It is important to treat yourself as most of us having bowel problems are carrying a high load of parasites and are suffering the ill effects. Low iron and anemia are a result of too many hookworms. We deworm our pets, but not ourselves. Everyone needs to be on an anti-parasite cleanse a few times a year. I also highly recommend gentle colonics. A good colonic provider can see larger eggs and worms passing. If you have lots of mucus coming out, that is a sign of parasite infestation.


----------



## rdx

You have parasites. You can treat it naturally with a good protocol like Hulda Clark or Humaworm or you can get an rx for albendazole, which will require convincing a doctor it is parasites. You must get rid of them in order to feel better. Colonics will clean out your gut and all the mucus you are carrying around from the parasites. It is easy to reformist your good bacteria. The best way is to introduce probiotics directly into your colon. I have not done this but I have read about it online. I simply take oral probiotics every day. If you have parasites, then you must rid yourself of them no matter what. They are stealing your nutrition and leaving toxins behind. If you have a heavy infestation, you will have health problems like I did. I also had the black specs every once in a while. It is eggs that they lay once in every cycle, usually during a full moon. It won't hurt you to try a parasite cleanse. My first 2 colonics were rough due to IBS but the others were awesome...my gut is healed and yours can be too. I also occasionally drink nystatin powder in water for yeast. An unhealthy gut is most often due to yeast and parasites. This is quite simple yet People in this country, including doctors, don't realize the underlying causes. Doctors only treat the symptoms and Most Americans, especially men, sorry, think that occasional gut pain is normal. It is not normal. You have parasites. Treat them with a protocol snd then let me know what you see coming out in your stool...look close! Hookworm is very very small and stringly, .5 inches, other worms are longer. Expelling yellow mucus is a sign. Also some adult worms are clear, stringy and have small egg sacs attached. I saw all these things in my poop during the cleanse. I only started the cleanse after my stool test came back positive. My doctor didn't even want to give me the stool test, but I insisted due to the weird, occasional black flecks. I am a pretty mainstream person, and If I
 have parasites, anyone can have them!


----------



## 2thFairy

Hey rdx, why don't you supply some information about yourself.  You have no profile information at all.  What brought you to the Crohn's Forum?


----------



## rdx

Hi, I don't have a profile as I don't plan too spend much time on this forum. A link for the site came up on a search and I read the comments and felt moved enough to comment and provide help to the person suffering and who had black specks in stool. I have chronic lyme and I spend most of my my free time on lyme related sites. I hope my story has helped others. I have done about 200 hours worth of research on lyme and parasites and that has paid off as I am about 95% cured, due to mainly natural treatments. I had chronic lyme, a very bad case, for years with the lowest CD57 count my doctor has ever seen and I am happy to report that there is hope. My intentions are to help others along the way. Sorry I won't be a regular contributor to the Crohn's forum, but I wish health and healing to all its members. No one deserves to suffer from chronic illness.


----------



## Ihurt

Wow, that is quite interesting. Yeah, I have had the stool tests and they have come back negative for parasites( probably could not detect them). I am almost certain that my doctor would Not give me the albendzole( it has many side effects) and he would have to see a positive test first before he would dole out a script for it I am sure. Yeah, I take probitoics every day as well( have been for years). I also have to be on a low dose antibiotic( have been for years as well) due to me getting nasty UTI's. I have IC bladder which makes me very prone to getting UTI's. I have thought about colonics, but even my natural holisitc doctor told me they are ok to do now and then, but when your gut is in good health. He said it does deplete you of your good gut flora( and I already am depleted due to being on a low dose antibiotic as it is). I mean I take heavy doses of probitoics( over 50 billion a day).I take one by renewlife. 

I can totally see your point with the parasites though. I mean yeah, it does explain the black specs. I mean honestly, there was NOthing I ate that would have caused those black specs so a parasite does seem like a reasonable cause. Would one have to have the stool sample sent out when the black spots are visible in the stool in order for the lab to pick it up?? I have not had the black specs in a while from what I can see.. 














rdx said:


> You have parasites. You can treat it naturally with a good protocol like Hulda Clark or Humaworm or you can get an rx for albendazole, which will require convincing a doctor it is parasites. You must get rid of them in order to feel better. Colonics will clean out your gut and all the mucus you are carrying around from the parasites. It is easy to reformist your good bacteria. The best way is to introduce probiotics directly into your colon. I have not done this but I have read about it online. I simply take oral probiotics every day. If you have parasites, then you must rid yourself of them no matter what. They are stealing your nutrition and leaving toxins behind. If you have a heavy infestation, you will have health problems like I did. I also had the black specs every once in a while. It is eggs that they lay once in every cycle, usually during a full moon. It won't hurt you to try a parasite cleanse. My first 2 colonics were rough due to IBS but the others were awesome...my gut is healed and yours can be too. I also occasionally drink nystatin powder in water for yeast. An unhealthy gut is most often due to yeast and parasites. This is quite simple yet People in this country, including doctors, don't realize the underlying causes. Doctors only treat the symptoms and Most Americans, especially men, sorry, think that occasional gut pain is normal. It is not normal. You have parasites. Treat them with a protocol snd then let me know what you see coming out in your stool...look close! Hookworm is very very small and stringly, .5 inches, other worms are longer. Expelling yellow mucus is a sign. Also some adult worms are clear, stringy and have small egg sacs attached. I saw all these things in my poop during the cleanse. I only started the cleanse after my stool test came back positive. My doctor didn't even want to give me the stool test, but I insisted due to the weird, occasional black flecks. I am a pretty mainstream person, and If I
> have parasites, anyone can have them!


----------



## Ihurt

I just did some research on the hookworm infection. It says it is usually always picked up when one walks barefoot on contaminated areas( usually where there is soil or dirt around). I mean I am sure you can pick it up if you ate something that was contaminated too( not sure, but that is my guess). How did you pick up the hookworm?? How many days did you take the anti-parasitic med. It says it usually only takes 3 days of the drug to get rid of the hookworm.


----------



## UnXmas

I don't think you can be certain it's parasites - no one can really make a diagnosis over the Internet. Perhaps you could discuss it with your doctor though and maybe see if you can get more tests done and find out what you have before trying to treat it. That way you won't be taking any more medications (and getting more side effects, etc.) than are necessary. 

I realise the tests probably aren't 100% accurate and you might have to go to a couple of doctors in order to find one prepared to test and treat you, but going by test results has got to be safer than diagnosing and treating yourself.

When I was trying to find a medication for insomnia I got in a complete mess trying various meds and not finding any that worked and giving myself horrible side effects. When I finally went to my doctor she prescribed me a med that worked wonderfully. Part of that was incredibly good luck, but it was also a result of her knowledge of how drugs work. I'd managed to mess up medicating myself despite the fact that I was certain about the diagnosis! (insomnia). 

I'd really try to avoid taking any meds without them being prescribed by a doctor unless it's something you're sure is harmless that is sold over-the-counter. The treatments for parasites don't sound like the kind of medication you can be that certain about.


----------



## Ihurt

Hey Unxmas,

Yeah, You are right, I am in no way going to just take a medication without knowing what is going on. I see my regular doctor next week for a follow up and I will ask her if she can order the stool tests to see if they can detect a parasite. I mean I have seen some weird looking stuff in my poop! Today I saw these brown little string looking things. They are tiny, but I have no clue what they are. But again, I guess it could be what I am eating too, I just dont know.... I mean I guess things can look different once they are digested. I would never take a med like an anti-parasitic unless my doc gave it to me or I found out I did have a parasite.... Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## UnXmas

I thought it unlikely that you'd self-medicate, but you previous post sounded like you might be planning to (or perhaps I misinterpreted it) so I thought I'd make sure.

I've lost any sense of what a "normal" bowel movement is like! That's just how it is with Crohn's and other digestive diseases I suppose. If it's relatively painless and if I can be done in under 2 hours (usually takes me about 1 to 3 hours) and if I make it to the bathroom on time then I don't care what it looks like!


----------



## Ihurt

I hear ya there!! It is awful what we all have to put up with. People who are healthy have NO clue just how lucky and fortunate they really are....









UnXmas said:


> I thought it unlikely that you'd self-medicate, but you previous post sounded like you might be planning to (or perhaps I misinterpreted it) so I thought I'd make sure.
> 
> I've lost any sense of what a "normal" bowel movement is like! That's just how it is with Crohn's and other digestive diseases I suppose. If it's relatively painless and if I can be done in under 2 hours (usually takes me about 1 to 3 hours) and if I make it to the bathroom on time then I don't care what it looks like!


----------



## baby_angeluv

I agree us people who are healthy have not Idea. But I am a mother of a 4 yr old that has Ulcertive colitis. I so wish it was me going through it instead of him. He is so young and shouldn't have to go through this. I feel helpless most of the time. The blood in the stools haven't stoped and now his doctor is talking about putting him on Remicadee. I can't get him immunized so he is behind on immunizations. I feel for all who have IBD. I may not know how anyone of IBD patients feel but as a mother with a child of IBD I am terrified on not know what is coming next. He can develop Crohns later in life the doctor says. Well anyways. I was wondering if you ever found out what the black specs where. My son has developed some of that in his stool as well. Sometimes it even look blackish grey spots. I've call his GI doctor and still waiting for a response. I am now getting nervous. Did you ever find out what it is????


----------



## Ihurt

Hey there,

No, I never did find out what they were. I still get them from time to time. For me they kind of look like tiny flakes of pepper. Did your sons doctor order him a stool sample? Usually they will get stool samples to check for blood. I was worried that for me it was blood from higher up in the stomach because they say black stool would mean you are bleeding but from higher up in the gut. My stool was never uniform black, it was regular light brown, but it had all these tiny little black specs of stuff in it. I mean I actually looked at one on the Toilet paper and it looked exactly like a flake of pepper. No idea. But My stool came back negative for blood so I guess it was not blood. I did some research and read of other people having the issue. I mean one person mentioned it possibly being some sort of parasite. I just don't know. I guess the best thing you could do is have his doctor order you as stool sample kit and then you just collect his stool and send it to a lab where they can check for blood and other things. I am sorry your son is sick, it is awful to have a sick child, I know. When my son was little he has asthma and we were in and out of the hospital all the time and the ER. When he was 2 we almost lost him, he was in ICU for 3 days due to having asthma and severe pneumonia. I know it is hard dealing with a sick child and the worry is great. I hope your son will get better as he gets older. My son now is 21 and is doing ok. He barely ever has any issues with his asthma now. I pray your little boy gets better soon. Oh, also, the black specs could be fiber from what he is eating. I mean I thought that could be what mine is too, I just don't know. 









baby_angeluv said:


> I agree us people who are healthy have not Idea. But I am a mother of a 4 yr old that has Ulcertive colitis. I so wish it was me going through it instead of him. He is so young and shouldn't have to go through this. I feel helpless most of the time. The blood in the stools haven't stoped and now his doctor is talking about putting him on Remicadee. I can't get him immunized so he is behind on immunizations. I feel for all who have IBD. I may not know how anyone of IBD patients feel but as a mother with a child of IBD I am terrified on not know what is coming next. He can develop Crohns later in life the doctor says. Well anyways. I was wondering if you ever found out what the black specs where. My son has developed some of that in his stool as well. Sometimes it even look blackish grey spots. I've call his GI doctor and still waiting for a response. I am now getting nervous. Did you ever find out what it is????


----------



## baby_angeluv

I spoke with his doctor today and he stated not to worry about it. He will find out what it is on Wednesday when they do his colonscopy/endoscopy. So now we just wait. I hope he does better as he gets older. I am going to have to teach him what I can and tell him not to be ashamed of it. Cause when he gets older he definitely will not allow me in the bathroom with him or even inspect his poop lol. But thank you for letting me know your findings. I will take that into consideration. If I continue to see it. I hope they find something in his procedure when he goes. I hope you feel better and it goes away for you too.


----------



## Justmimi

Ihurt, did you ever find out anything, I have the exact symptoms you are talking about and a little anal itching, been to the dr and he tell me nothing.. I have been treated for pinworms but that wasn't the issue... PLEAES HELP!!! LOL


----------



## Ihurt

Hey Justmimi,

No, I never did get an answer to what was causing this. I also get the anal itch at times as well as anal irritation too. I mean I can literally take a shower and when soap hits the area down there, OUCH it burns! I was prescribed a anti-yeast cream called clomitazole mixed with a steroid. It is called Lotrizone cream. It does help when it acts up. Never did find out what the black specs in my poop are though. I wish I had an answer for you. I would just try and use different creams on the area when it itches and see if you get some relief at least.


----------



## Justmimi

Its one of those things that just drives me crazy! Im sure whatever it is, is contributing to the itching. I have kinda studied them (gross I know) and they crush up into a fine substance that would itch anyone if it was on you!!! But they start out pepper flake like... I have looked it up and cant seem to find anything that it could possibly be accept parasites and I cant even find anything that says parasites could cause this accept people on these kinda sites saying it. Not any medical sites, when I look them up they say nothing about specks. If you ever find anything out PLEASE let me know.. I will do the same.. Thanks so much


----------



## Ihurt

Thanks, I definitely will let you know if I ever find an answer. But yes, I also read about the whole parasite thing too. But every time I mentioned it to my Gastro doctor he just fluffed it off. so odd though and frustrating, I know..


----------



## rt0210

Hi all,
I am new to this forum and I don't think I can provide much medical insights, but I came across this site as I am trying to understand about my own stool… anyways, I also have the problem and I would like you guys to know that you are not alone.

I would like to share how I think I may have acquired this "symptom" though….
I am 26/m/asian, and had 'normal poo' for as long as I remembered until 2 months ago when I was sent on a job to India (not the cleanest place, i know). I had a minor fever when I was there, and then I returned to my home country (Hong Kong) and had bloody diarrhoea ('fresh' pink) - wasn't as concerned then, but there were black specks at that time too -, and up to 8 BM per day, and was of course immediately hospitalised. After a some testings, they found that i was contracted with "Plesiomonas Species" (apparently some disease from dirty water, and of course, our assumption is that its from India). Took some antibiotics and 'cured the "Plesiomonas Species"'. 1 month after that they no longer could dx the "Plesiomonas Species"… but until now, I still have BM 3-4 times a day and the black specs have no signs of disappearing at all… 

Like the many comments I note above… the doctors have absolutely no clue what these are, as nothing has come out from the stool-lab testings… we/the doctors concluded that its just IBS or that after having such massive BM, my intestines have grown weak, and there's just some food I can't seem to digest anymore…


----------



## pcguru

about a year ago doctors told me I had gastritis and IBS. I don't take medicine for this. I cut out the food instead. I was able to regulate my BM. I used to swing all day. the morning was little balls, breakfast was loose and dinner was near water 15 minutes after I ate. If I couldn't get the balls in the morning I would not have a BM for three days.

After the food change very little was left in my diet so the color and consistency of my poo was regular and has been for about year now. so any other color or shape even smell has me on alert. I noticed the black specks about two weeks ago. Its not every time and they vary in size. they are always on the edge of the regular stuff and never on their own. I found this recently:

13. Black specks may be seeds, foods, or from die off of yeast or bacteria.

If you start any supplement that might create looser stools, temporary diarrhea, or die-off of yeast or bacteria (like an antibiotic, probiotic, digestive enzymes, antifungal, laxative, etc), you might see dark or black flecks in stool during this 'cleaning out' period. Certain types of adverse bacteria in the colon can produce dark residues and this is getting cleaned out.

 enzymestuff dot com/rtstools dot htm

All this talk of parasites and other stuff, had me wondering if it might be something simple. The one thing doctors know best about the body is this: if certain other conditions are not present then the answer is different. 

for example, if there is no pain in the stomach, then the black flakes are not likely due to bleeding in the upper GI. 

I know all this is gross and all. 

My suggestion is to "fish it" out of the toilet and bring it to your next doctor appointment. the doctor may not touch it and also get  grossed out, but he/she would see it and know what you mean by a black speck or flake.


----------



## nogutsnoglory

Not the first time but it's been a while and I found these black specks/flakes in my stool again. Disturbing and no clue what it is.


----------



## tsb2000

I have CD and I get this all the time. I couldn't tell you the last time I had anything considered to be a normal trip to the bathroom. Looks like everything is mixed with pepper. I have no idea what it is; GI isn't worried since it isn't blood.


----------



## onolox

I have this too now that I started SCD diet. Before it, I don't had nothing.
I started suspecting the pear sauce, because it has this "salt texture" dots. Cutting it don't resolve the case.
Then I moved to suspect that the carrots of the SCD soup are the culprits. But this I can't cut off the diet because I have no substitution right now.

My only concern is, this dots are not causing any problem for my guts...


----------



## onolox

I confirmed, the black specks are of the carrots. In my case of the SCD chicken soup.


----------



## Saved

YES!!! Black Specs are Hookworm eggs!  I have been diagnosed with hookworm and took AB and herbs! The other things I have which have turned up negative in the USA Stool test (growth test) vs. the Canadian (DNA) stool test.  Fluke, roundworm and tapeworm!!!!
BTW. the tapeworm eggs look like white rice in your stool!

THANK YOU RDX!!!


----------



## wildbill_52280

are they small gall stones from the gall bladder? don't know much about gallstones though. they would be painful to pass though. if so, I think citric acid from citrus fruits can dissolve them, better look into that though, just something i read way back in the day. maybe im mistaking them for kidney stones though. maybe its kidney stones that are dissolved by citric acid. 

brown specks could be insoluble fiber from whole wheat.

In the past I have seen red specks but they are obviously blood.


----------



## Saved

YES- the specks that look like pepper flakes or Chia seeds are HOOKWORM Eggs! If it looks like rice - they are TAPEworm eggs!  Your doctor will tell you it is all in your head and that you are crazy - YOU will test NEGATIVE for parasites if you take a test in the USA! - Do yourself a favor and purchase some Paracleanse from Wholefoods- do the recommended diet- take garlic supplements and flax or oregano oil for lubrication- and  - check your stools daily using a chop stick and you will be freaked out by what you see.....if you are brave put the contents into a glass jar with acetone and bring the critters to  your doctor's office!


----------



## onolox

You can post here the meds you had taken for hookworm?


----------



## Saved

I took VERMOX


----------



## Saved

Remember parasites are like LICE in the intestines so it's not just the worms you need to get rid of the eggs before they hatch again


----------



## onolox

How many days took vermox?


----------



## Saved

I don't remember - 2 or 3 days


----------



## ambrcat

Saved said:


> YES!!! Black Specs are Hookworm eggs!  I have been diagnosed with hookworm and took AB and herbs! The other things I have which have turned up negative in the USA Stool test (growth test) vs. the Canadian (DNA) stool test.  Fluke, roundworm and tapeworm!!!!
> BTW. the tapeworm eggs look like white rice in your stool!
> 
> THANK YOU RDX!!!


Hi, I'm wondering how you did the Canadian (DNA) stool test for the black dots or specs?  Is there a way to do this test from the US and have it analyzed in Canada to get confirmation of hookworm eggs?  I followed this post last summer when I started having this problem and now it's back full force again, all of these black dots everywhere does not seem normal, and I agree that blood in the stool would look more like a streak and not dot like.  Any information you can provide about testing to get this diagnosed and how you treated the problem would be much appreciated.


----------



## cliffclark

I to just found black specs or flecks in my stool.  All throughout.  It wasn't so much as part of the stool as embedded in it.  Meaning I could break it away from the stool.  I also am diagnosed with IBS and take medication.  I know I don't digest things well so I'm wondering if it could be undigested shredded wheat that i've been eating.  It's not black though.  I also had a Colonoscopy at age 42? or 43 that showed everything was perfectly normal.  I'm 47 now and just did the fecal test my DR sent home with me.  supposed to do 3 but I mailed this one in right away.  I do have to say though, the nurse that said you wouldn't just have black flecks that the whole stool would be black is not accurate.  if the blood is high up in the GI it can often show up in your bowel as flecks because by the time it reaches the end of the tract it has dried.


----------



## Koemoe

I have noticed black specks in my stool also. I would describe them as pepper looking, as you did. I have been having a lot of weird feelings lately and was wondering if the specks could have anything to do with it. Low back pain, anxiety, a feeling that my body is being taken over by something, I'm so frustrated and confused. I don't seem to get any help when I visit the dr.


----------



## ronroush7

Anytime I see black , I get concerned about blood.


----------



## sunshinenrain

I have noticed those black specs for years. I am noticing them lately and wonder if there was a time when I did not see them.
To me, the look like they could be feces of a parasite? They are not all shaped like eggs of a hookworm as one poster suggested, though, maybe some are at a different stage?
I use to think it could be coffee grounds, yet they still appear when I have no coffee.
I am doing my best to eat foods and supplements that will kill parasites,so I will be checking to see if this changes!


----------

